# Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound? Update: Maybe Not!



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Kenyon Martin** On His Way Out?:* 



> Yesterday informed sources near the Denver Nuggets divulged that George Karl has had enough of Kenyon Martin, and has asked the team to “get him off the team” – further discussions with sources near the Nuggets confirm that Kenyon has become disruptive to what George is trying to do and has openly criticized George in practices and in front of teammates – when he practices, which is rarely – The major concern is not Kenyon, but rather the effects Kenyon has on other players, with a source saying Kenyon has a large amount of influence in the locker room, and there is concern he could taint Carmelo Anthony, who is just starting to buy into Big George’s program…


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_16022.shtml

We talking about Hoopword here? So take this with a grain of salt. I tell you this much, if we even think about getting K-Mart I'm going to be so livid. I do not want another overpaid player with a bum knee. Didn't we get enough of Allan Houston skipping back on defense? Give me a break. If this goes down I'm going to be telling some of you Zeke supporters...I told you so.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*

Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
13.4 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.9 minutes 
Earl Watson
6-1 PG from UCLA
8.0 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 22.4 minutes 
Incoming 
Maurice Taylor
6-9 PF from Michigan
6.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.5 minutes 
Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
7.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 24.4 minutes 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.7 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -2.6 ppg, +2.1 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 




New York Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Maurice Taylor
6-9 PF from Michigan
6.7 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.5 minutes 
Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
7.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 24.4 minutes 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.7 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
13.4 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 28.9 minutes 
Earl Watson
6-1 PG from UCLA
8.0 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 22.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +2.6 ppg, -2.1 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to Denver and New York being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and New York had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Noooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*

oh hell no


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> oh hell no


I agree....I don't want any part of Kenyon Martin. Send him back to that other team across the Hudson so he can show off his bad *** yellow boy tat there.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*



Kitty said:


> I agree....I don't want any part of Kenyon Martin. Send him back to that other team across the Hudson so he can show off his bad *** yellow boy tat there.


no thanx I don't want that contact with the injury issues let him stay in Denver


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*



kamaze said:


> no thanx I don't want that contact with the injury issues let him stay in Denver


what happened, no more love for him?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> what happened, no more love for him?


lol:laugh: Oh how the tide has change.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*

Kenyon Martin's contract is TOO long. That is where i draw the line, on a player who, although fairly young, has been injury prone, hasn't shown tremendous improvement, and is being paid franchise player money.

This is the problem with the NBA, max money is given out too easily, because if I don't pay you, someone else will. Oh Welp.

I love to watch Kenyon Martin play, but I don't love the price tag.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't worry....*

It ain't happening. Where is he going to play? PF? Not with the young Frye on the team. SF? He has no SF game at all. No place for him and his HUGE contract. Nene and Watson...maybe. Not Martin.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Don't worry....*

*Update:*


> The Bulls talked about a multi-team deal involving Denver, different than the one mentioned in the New York Post on Sunday involving Orlando’s Steve Francis going to the Nuggets. It’s also possible the Bulls were offered Denver power forward Kenyon Martin, a tough take with $70.8 million and five years left on his contract.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=151136

Good just what I want to see...let the Bulls take on that salary and that knee.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Kitty said:


> If this goes down I'm going to be telling some of you Zeke supporters...I told you so.



My first time on this Knicks board, so I just wanted to clear something up.....There are Isiah Thomas supporters on this board? Seriously? I mean, really, there are?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Kenyon Martin NY Bound?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> what happened, no more love for him?


nah he was good for the team I'wish he would've stayed but not for 90 million dollars and I always said he was undersized without a low post game soon as he goes to Denver the injuries pop up and now like Kitty reported he's being disruptive in practice. George Karl does bust balls though players get tired of him after a few years he's an egomainiac


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

JayRedd said:


> My first time on this Knicks board, so I just wanted to clear something up.....There are Isiah Thomas supporters on this board? Seriously? I mean, really, there are?



Pretty much only me :biggrin:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39035/20060208/isiah_willing_to_move_marbury/

Now they are saying it's possible Marbury could go in a deal to Denver involving Martin. Rumors all over the place.



> The Knicks really want Denver backup point guard Earl Watson, but in order to get him they may have to accept a package deal that would include former Net Kenyon Martin and Voshon Lenard.



They also say that Kenyon has been offered to the Bulls but they are hesistant for obviously reasons. (Health + Money)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39036/20060208/denver_offers_martin_to_chicago/



> Denver is said to have shopped Kenyon Martin to the Chicago Bulls , though the Bulls have wavering interest because of Martin's recent injury history and his hefty contract (he is due $65 million through 2010).


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd like to see that trade go through just to see if the Knicks can get even worse.

Seriously, how is Isiah still GM?

No to any trade that doesn't involve Marbury, Crawford, James or Curry going out and guys with shorter contracts coming back


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

What are rumors? i mean they dont even happened, ohh yeah lebron james going to the knicks... Bull****.... i hate rumors they just get people's hoes up... why dont they just say something like, " LB a done deal or sumthing, god... hopefully some trade is going to break down, and i would like kenyon martin here... I DONT CARE OK!! I SO TIRED OF OUR LAZY A** PLAYERS!!! and they also said we could give up crawford and get steve francis, bull i tell you, BULL!!


----------

